# Thinking about selling my fire



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm toying with the idea of selling my fire. The only thing i use it for is to read, and now that I graduated culinary school,I don't need to read in color.  Idk what to ask for it or if I want to sell, just toying with the idea


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm not trying to influence you, but after using my Fire for for two months, it grew on me so much that I sold my iPad 1 and used the money to buy a second Fire for my wife. Now she's getting to love her Fire.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

I  bought it when it first came out, I feel like I spend more time charging it then I do using it.  9 times out of 10 I grab my kindle touch anyway.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

Funny you say that. After I got my Kindle Touch, my first thought was, I don't need the Fire anymore.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Check Ebay for what some people are selling theirs for, then list it on Craigslist.


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

I got rid of my kindle 3g when i got the fire, I never had to worry about charging it or if the place i was going had wifi and i miss the E Ink display, i often think about the portability.

definition of (portability) by the Free Online Dictionary ... 
por·ta·ble (pôr t -b l, p r -). adj. 1. Carried or moved with ease.

I miss my 3G, but love my fire.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

*slightly off topic*

Congratulations on graduating


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Id jut keep it, for what you'd get for it anyway. You might not have an immediate use for it, but it's a handy decive to have around


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might post in the Buy/Sell/Trade/Barter section and see if anyone here is interested. . . . .at least it'll give you an idea of what someone might be willing to pay.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

Me! Me! Me!  

I just decided to buy a Fire, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. So if you do decide to sell it, I'm interested. Don't rush your decision on my account though. It's taken me 5 or 6 months to finally decide I really do want a Fire.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I could never part with my fire. I could never part with my kk3. I would be.lost without either one. good luck deciding on what you will do.

sent from the BRIGHTEST FIRE EVER!


----------

